# 1st test ride Specialized Tarmac Expert



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Just got back from my first test ride on an '08 Tarmac Expert Ultegra SL.
Wow. Love it. 

Little info on the what's and why's I'm bike shopping. Have been generally off the bikes over the last year as I got into running. Will be running my first marathon a week from Sunday. To celebrate I've decide to buy myself a new bike. I've done a lot of running over the last year, plan on continuing, but I'm excited to get back out on the road on two wheels.
Currently have a Bianchi steel framed bike. Have had it for over two years. I like the bike, but I'm ready for a new one, and I'm ready for carbon.
So I'm bike shopping.

I've test rode an '07 Bianchi 928 C2C, Felt Z25, Kestrel Evoke, Guru Race Lite, Cannondale Six13, and now the Specialized Tarmac Expert. I'm waiting for a Roubaix Expert to arrive to test.

I'll also be retesting the Felt Z25 this weekend as the one I rode was a bit too big for me.

The Tarmac has shot straight to the top of the list after a short but good test ride. The fit was as near perfect as I've found yet on a bike. Instant comfort. Which I wasn't exactly expecting. I was thinking this frame was a little more racy position than what I was looking for. What I found was that I'm extremely comfortable on it. It would be nice to have a longer test ride. Something that I most likely can arrange.

The Roubaix coming in will have Sram Rival on it. Which I'm very much looking forward to testing. I've rode one bike with Sram and liked it. Hoods felt great. I ride Sram on my mountain bike so I am a fan of the company and components. 
I can get the Tarmac in Ultegra or Rival. (the rival Tarmac is not currently in stock but can be ordered) It would be my choice either will be available. In my ride today I have no complaints at all with the Ultegra. 

I guess the one thing I'm wondering is how much more comfortable can the Roubaix be? I have a feeling I may not know on a short test ride. So hopefully I can get a longer one on it. 
I'm also wondering as to those who have tested both bikes did you find much fit difference between the two on the same frame size? 

My riding this year will consist of weekend group rides of 40 to 60 miles. And a couple of weekday rides. I want to do a century this year. And may be doing a ride such as Ride the Rockies this summer. So I need to be comfortable on the bike day in and day out and able to ride 100 miles. The Roubaix certainly seems to be the bike that fits well into these parameters. But, now I'm thinking the Tarmac could fit that as well. 

So just wanted to through out my thoughts on the Tarmac and if anyone has any feedback on the bikes I've comparing here I'd welcome your input. Thanks!

See ya on the road....


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm coming off a 2004 Roubaix comp and it was an extremely comfortable bike. I'm going to pick up my Tarmac Elite today and will be available to give a comparison after this weekend. As far as fit goes, they should be very similar. The only difference I forsee is in handling and responsiveness. As far as comfort, the roubaix should be more comfy according to testing data but we all know that it isn't necessarily true all the time. I will let you know.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't ridden the roubaix, but in my bike shopping I tried the LeMond Carbon, Cervelo Soloist Carbon, New Madone, and the Tarmac Pro. Of these, the Tarmac was the clear winner. It was nearly as comfortable as the LeMond, and handled as well as the Solist. I've ridden it on long rides with no complaints.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I have an '05 Allez, '06 Roubaix Pro/Expert, and a '08 Tarmac SL. I routinely ride 50-60 miles on each. I've noticed that several folks here started on a Roubaix and eventually move to a Tarmac. I've loved my Roubaix (11,000 miles on it) and will keep it, while the Allez is my rain-bike. The Roubaix and Tarmac are both fine rides. If you're just planning on piling on miles, the Roubaix is the way to go, but don't think you can't do that on the Tarmac. For a 100-mile ride I'd most likely grab my Roubaix; on the otherhand, I didn't think twice about taking the Tarmac for a 55 mile maiden voyage, and I haven't even finished fine-tuning the fit.


----------



## TarmacTodd (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a 07 Tarmac Expert with Ultegra and have done two centuries as well as a 150mi on it without any problems. Specialized just makes great bikes.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Excellent feedback guys. Really appreciate it.

Reading through older threads I have also noticed that quite few have started on the Roubaix and moved to the Tarmac. Which I find interesting, but also after my test ride yesterday certainly can understand. I'm looking forward to testing the Roubaix myself and seeing firsthand the differences.

I did my initial test ride of the Felt Z25 tonight. I like it. I don't know if I love it though. Lot's of great things about it, and it rides great. I'm just not sure if it's the right fit for me. It's close. And I'll do a couple more rides over the weekend and see how it goes. My initial thought is that the Tarmac just fit me better. Both shops fit me to the bikes so things are good on that end. It just may be a matter of one geometry vs another and what is right.

I will also say I'm really glad to be testing a variety of bikes. And highly recommend that those out there do the same. While many of these bikes are in the same price range, have similar components, same size frame. They all are different from the other. And you just won't know that until you ride them.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent thread - I'm looking at exactly what you are and ride almost the same mileage with the exception of I do 2 -3 triathlons and think the Tarmac might be better choice.

I have not been able to test ride yet as I am in Wisconsin (totally buried with snow), but have been fit on the Tarmac and a Madonne 08 - no comparison as the Tarmac felt awesome. I also really liked the bike shop and the fitter - knew what he was doing.

I'm upgrading from a Trek 2000 all aluminum frame, so both the full carbon is sure to be more comfortable & responsive. 

Have you considered the Tarmac SL? Specs say a little lighter and stiffer....


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

I-Ride said:


> Excellent thread - I'm looking at exactly what you are and ride almost the same mileage with the exception of I do 2 -3 triathlons and think the Tarmac might be better choice.
> 
> I have not been able to test ride yet as I am in Wisconsin (totally buried with snow), but have been fit on the Tarmac and a Madonne 08 - no comparison as the Tarmac felt awesome. I also really liked the bike shop and the fitter - knew what he was doing.
> 
> ...


Where in WI are you? I was born in Milwaukee. (not to throw salt on the wound, but it's in the 70's here Austin, perfect riding weather. sorry.)

The SL is out of my price range. So I've not looked at it. However did the prices on the Spec web site just go down? I thought the Experts were listed at $3300 and now they are listed at $3000. (I'll have to go back into the shop and see where they are on price)

I just test rode a Look 555 today. Excellent bike. A fair competitor in the range of bikes we are talking about here. And may make my decision a bit tougher than it already is.

I rode the new Madone at a demo last summer. Great bike and can see why many like it. Probably not the bike for me, fit wise, but an equally good choice if you like Treks and it fits you.

Enjoying all the input here. Keep it coming. Thanks!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Tarmac*

Most people that ride a Roubaix were sold on it in 2004. Before the Tarmac became more than a racing bike. I began riding an Allez and wanted to move up to a Carbon Bike. I ride with a lot of Roubaix riders, I wanted to be different. Additionally, the Tarmac had almost identical Geometry to the Allez.

I bought an 06 Tarmac Expert which is full Ultegra 10 speed. It has been an awesome bike and was Bicycling magazine's bike of the year in 2006. I have done centurys and some really fast 20+ avg 75 mile rides on it and have felt very comfortable.

I do however think I will own a Roubaix in the future. I think it is a great all around performer. You can do anything on in, race, touring or sporty group rides or racing. Right now my riding style seems to fit the Tarmac. It is a fun almost sports car like bike!!!

Lastly, you cannot hardly beat Specialized as far as customer service. I have had a couple buddies have frames replaced by Specialized for warranty issues without any hassle. These have been minor issues, like bottle cage bosses becoming loose. Specialized will always make things right without question.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Argghh - I'm in the Milwaukee area - with all 14 inches of snow, most of which was dropped last Wednesday in a blizzard. On a positive note, great cross-training this winter on the x-country skis!

I really appreciate all the comments and you sharing your test ride info. Next step for me is I just need a 40 degree day and dry pavement as my LBS will let me take any bike for a day or so and hit the road.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, just got back from riding my new training bike, an 08' Tarmac Elite built up with SRAM Force and other goodies. Coming off an 04' Roubaix Comp, i must say that the Tarmac is just as comfortable as my old roubaix as far as ride quality (bump absorption, road buzz, etc..) is concerned. I believe the real key to comfort for the roubaix is in the geometry and not so much the carbon fiber layups used. The roubaix has a longer wheelbase, taller headtube and slacker head angle than the tarmac. The tarmac is just plain FAST but still very comfortable. It definitely handles way better, is stiffer and accelerates quicker than the roubaix. I would just go with the Tarmac since most people who have switched from roubaixs to tarmacs are extremley happy just like me. Just think of the Tarmac as a Roubaix but with the speed option installed On a side note, I converted my Neuvation M28 Aeros to tubeless via Stan's kit and all I can say is WOW!! Ran them @ 85psi and they really roll and grip well and provide the best ride quality ever compared to clincher tires. Never rode tubulars so I can't compare it to them. Most defineitely worth the small investment and contributes to the already comfy tarmac ride. Hope this helps and enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

I rode the Roubaix today. Awesome. Love it. No complaints. They are holding it for me and I'll sleep on it for a night or two and then decide if I'll pull the trigger or not. In all the bikes I've tested it's pretty much now down to the Tarmac or the Roubaix. The Roubaix rocked today and I really would have nothing to complain about if that is what I get. I've got the feeling that when I'm out there this summer pushing it at the 80 mile mark riding a century I'll be damn glad I'm on the Roubaix. 

The Roubiax I rode today came with the Sram Rival. (which I had requested when we ordered it) Absolutely amazing. No questions asked that is exactly what I want on my next bike. Sram Rival. It rocks. To describe how it feels, it feels like it should. That's how I felt. I've rode Ultegra SL and Dura Ace this week. Both excellent. But when I rode the Sram Rival today, I said to myself....this is how it should feel. It just works, and it works very well in my opinion. It will be on my next bike.

So there it is. I know this is not an extensive review. It's late for me, long day, blah, blah, blah, but suffice it to say I'm very happy that I chose to ride the Specialized bikes and look forward to seeing one of them in my garage very soon. 
If I can I'll write up more tomorrow. But my short version is that the Roubaix was/is exactly what I expected. Solid, fits me extremely well, comfy, fast, looks amazing, great setup, great shop (here in Austin) it has met and exceeded my expectations. Do I need to say more?

See ya on the road my friends....


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

IMHO- The Roubaix vs Tarmac issue should be one of fit rather than marketing image. I just don't get the notion that the Roubaix is somehow a slower, "comfort" roadie. Both bikes are ridden by pros in Europe & available in S-works trim, so both are plenty "fast". The frame "comfort" (e.g. vertical compliance) is excellent on both. I test rode MANY bikes last year (inc. the Roubaix) before buying my Tarmac Expert. I am a 165# 50 yo doing 4500 "spirited recreational" miles/yr, including a number of centuries. I prefer the geometry of the Tarmac, but respect anyone who finds the Roubaix fits them better.


----------



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

nis240sxt, Nice looking bike, but I thought you were waiting on an 08 Tarmac SL2? Or do you got that one coming also?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

RioFastRacer said:


> nis240sxt, Nice looking bike, but I thought you were waiting on an 08 Tarmac SL2? Or do you got that one coming also?


Rio, thanks for the compliment but you know how that story goes......they are now saying March delivery on my SL2. I had to get something to train on and what better than a Tarmac since the geometry is identical. I agree that you can't go wrong with either bike, whatever feels best and fits your needs. I prefer the sharper handling and response of the Tarmac. That's why I chose it.


----------



## artnshel (Jun 29, 2004)

nis240sxt said:


>



Nice looking bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

The Roubaix is more comfortable/performance where as the tarmac is just performance. What ever your comfort level can tolerate. My friend test roded the S-Works Tarmac /Dura Ace and the Roubiax/ Dura Ace. The tarmac is the stiffer of the two and he chose the Roubaix hands down because of the comfort. I have also ride a Roubaix and love it. Also Specialized guarantee their bike frames for life! I hope this helped.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Appreciate all the great info guys. I'm really torn between the two. I am going back to do a back to back test on each bike. The Tarmac I rode last week has already been sold. So we ordered a Tarmac w/Rival. Should be in next week. Which is fine as I'm not in a huge hurry this week, as I have a marathon to run!!

When I go back to test ride I'm going to have the bikes setup as closely as possible. And really base the decision on fit. And then take them out for a ride and go with what feels right. The feedback here has helped a lot, namely the Tarmac owners responses and how many of you ride long distances. It's impressed me. And makes me feel I can do just about everything I want to on a Tarmac. Going back to my original post and how surprised I was by how comfortable the Tarmac is. After yesterdays ride I'm not sure if in a short ride I could say that the Roubaix was more comfortable for me. Now if my test ride had been 40 miles that may be different. 

My two sticking points that influence one bike over the other: 
I may end up doing a couple of Triathlons this summer. If so I'd prefer to have the Tarmac. I may also end up doing a week long bike tour in Colorado, which makes me lean a bit towards the Roubaix. What I don't want to do is make a decision based on something I "might do" once or twice or one week out of my entire year. 
Right now if I take the CO trip out of the picture I feel that the Tarmac will do everything I want it to, 40 to 60 mile group weekend rides, a couple of centuries this year, general riding, and maybe a Tri.
If I toss the CO trip into the mix then my feeling is that a week of riding in the mtns, 435 miles will have me wanting for the Roubaix. And that's not to say that the Roubaix would not excel at all of my other riding, except for the tri, it would be a great bike. 

Would you ride your Tarmac on a week long trip in the mtns of CO?

I'm genuinely torn. But it's good as I know I'll end up coming home with a great bike.

Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armadillo said:


> Would you ride your Tarmac on a week long trip in the mtns of CO?


Let's change the equation just a bit. 

Would you rather own (and ride) a Roubaix for 51 weeks of the year so that you'll have it for a week in the Colorado Rockies? 

I'd get the Tarmac and replace the saddle before that infamous week arrives!! :yesnod:

But either way, good luck in your quest.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Let's change the equation just a bit.
> 
> Would you rather own (and ride) a Roubaix for 51 weeks of the year so that you'll have it for a week in the Colorado Rockies?
> 
> ...


Excellent points and perspective.

Just had a convo with the wife regarding summer plans and we may not do the CO ride after all. In fact it is out. The week long trip that is. Which is fine, I'll do one of those trips someday. She's just not up for it this year. We'll do the trip in the future hopefully, or I"ll just go and do it on my own.


Thanks.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Armadillo and PJ352 - I think PJ's comment is good - what w/b a typical ride? Your riding profile is nearly identical to mine - yet you are several months ahead of me in test riding (again, I'm in WI - more snow 2 -5 plus big winds and big wind chill tonight, so I can't really hit the pavement for test riding until we get a bit warmer weather).

All this dialogue does help in the process though, and PJ I truly apprecaite your points. For me with 4 little kids in tow and a FT job, as much as I'd really like to go on 3-5 hour rides on the weekends and do multi day rides, that's just not going to happen that often.

Sounds like performance wise the Tarmac may be the way to go, unless of course geometry is that off and your comments sound like you liked both on short rides.

I think I've hatched an evil plan to buy both....the Tarmac now when I have less time and am really into triathlons, then the Roubaix in a few years as my next bike. Then a fixee a few years after that for winter rides.....


----------



## simplton (Nov 3, 2007)

artnshel said:


> Nice looking bike.


 X 2!:thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nis240sxt said:


> Well, just got back from riding my new training bike, an 08' Tarmac Elite built up with SRAM Force and other goodies. Coming off an 04' Roubaix Comp, i must say that the Tarmac is just as comfortable as my old roubaix as far as ride quality (bump absorption, road buzz, etc..) is concerned. I believe the real key to comfort for the roubaix is in the geometry and not so much the carbon fiber layups used. The roubaix has a longer wheelbase, taller headtube and slacker head angle than the tarmac. The tarmac is just plain FAST but still very comfortable. It definitely handles way better, is stiffer and accelerates quicker than the roubaix. I would just go with the Tarmac since most people who have switched from roubaixs to tarmacs are extremley happy just like me. Just think of the Tarmac as a Roubaix but with the speed option installed On a side note, I converted my Neuvation M28 Aeros to tubeless via Stan's kit and all I can say is WOW!! Ran them @ 85psi and they really roll and grip well and provide the best ride quality ever compared to clincher tires. Never rode tubulars so I can't compare it to them. Most defineitely worth the small investment and contributes to the already comfy tarmac ride. Hope this helps and enjoy the ride :thumbsup:



nice bike you got there .. what size is it ? and cool user name .. s13 or s14 ?


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I say simplify. In my opinion, even if the "get the bike that fits best" school of thought is correct, I think it is really hard to determine which bike fits better from just a few test rides, even if they are 40 milers. I say you will like both bikes, they will both fit, and so whichever one you get, you will use, and after a short time, it will be the bike that fits best and feels right.

For example, I returned to the road after a 15 plus year layoff. I was coming off a 1986 Colnago and went with a Roubaix Expert. It took me a month or so just to get over my old Colnago mindset. I didn't like the way the compact frame looked, the compact bars were funky, carbon - huh, and so on and so forth. Now, I want to sleep with my Roubaix. It is the best damn thing ever. 

Therefore, in my opinion, get the bike that looks the best or has the better sounding name. People seem to blow off these factors, but the bottom line is that these bikes are both awesome and you will be happy with either, so why not get the one that looks the best.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Tschai said:


> I say simplify. In my opinion, even if the "get the bike that fits best" school of thought is correct, I think it is really hard to determine which bike fits better from just a few test rides, even if they are 40 milers. I say you will like both bikes, they will both fit, and so whichever one you get, you will use, and after a short time, it will be the bike that fits best and feels right.
> 
> For example, I returned to the road after a 15 plus year layoff. I was coming off a 1986 Colnago and went with a Roubaix Expert. It took me a month or so just to get over my old Colnago mindset. I didn't like the way the compact frame looked, the compact bars were funky, carbon - huh, and so on and so forth. Now, I want to sleep with my Roubaix. It is the best damn thing ever.
> 
> Therefore, in my opinion, get the bike that looks the best or has the better sounding name. People seem to blow off these factors, but the bottom line is that these bikes are both awesome and you will be happy with either, so why not get the one that looks the best.


Those are excellent points. In fact I've said the same a number of times to friends that were looking to buy a bike. Get the bike that you love. The color, graphics, whatever it is that floats your boat. That will then be the bike that you ride.

I'm also getting to the point of wanting to be done with bike shopping. It's fun for a while. And it is important to test a variety of bikes. But I know once I have made the decision, bought the bike, and it's in it's new home. Then it will be mine. It will be my ride. And all the talk, and reading, and testing will be a thing of the past. It will be time to ride. Once the bike becomes your own, then that's it, it's your ride and your happy.

I had not spent this much time or research in my previous bike purchase. And am glad that I have done that now. The best part is I've got two bikes in front of me that are outstanding. Two bikes that I am genuinely impressed with. Which ever comes home next week will be well loved.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

armadillo said:


> Those are excellent points. In fact I've said the same a number of times to friends that were looking to buy a bike. Get the bike that you love. The color, graphics, whatever it is that floats your boat. That will then be the bike that you ride.
> 
> I'm also getting to the point of wanting to be done with bike shopping. It's fun for a while. And it is important to test a variety of bikes. But I know once I have made the decision, bought the bike, and it's in it's new home. Then it will be mine. It will be my ride. And all the talk, and reading, and testing will be a thing of the past. It will be time to ride. Once the bike becomes your own, then that's it, it's your ride and your happy.
> 
> I had not spent this much time or research in my previous bike purchase. And am glad that I have done that now. The best part is I've got two bikes in front of me that are outstanding. Two bikes that I am genuinely impressed with. Which ever comes home next week will be well loved.



Yes. And although Nis240's' Tarmac looks awesome, my Roubaix ain't no pile of mud.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

your bike looks awesome man. it really does. that pic makes it look very silvery. which is cool.
both bikes look great.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you. I started out with a 2006 Roubaix Comp Triple and just shy of 1 year I took it to the bike shop for a tune up and the mechanic discovered a crack in th frame behind the seatpost. Specialized gave me that frame in the picture ( Roubaix Pro) and in 1 week I had my bike back. This frame is even better. A couple of weeks ago I upgraded the
seatpost,handlebars, stem, all S-Works and the wheels. The bike shop gave me a deal on the wheels, only paid $1000.00. Retail $2300.00 for that shop. Its a 54 frame and weighs 18.5 lbs. It is fine for what I do. My goal is to have 2 more bikes, S-Works Tarmac SL 2 and a S-Works Roubaix SL Ram. But that is aleast two years away.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

nismosr said:


> nice bike you got there .. what size is it ? and cool user name .. s13 or s14 ?


Thanks for the compliment. The bike is a 54cm and I currently have a S14 that's in a metamorphic state


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Pulled the trigger on the Roubaix Expert Rival today. Rode both bikes back to back to back to back. In the end the Roubaix was the best bike for me. Fit, comfort, ride, components, it will do everything I want to. I love it and am very happy with the decision. 
Thanks for all the feedback and input here. It definitely helped. 


View attachment 116796


----------



## Trigger007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I know this might be a bit off topic what you're discussing but just want to hear your feedback. I am getting my 2007 Tarmac Pro with 105 group and Mavic Aksium wheels for $1800 out of door. Is that a fair price? If not, how much do you think I should pay for it?
Thanks,
E


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jul 31, 2006)

Armadillo,

What size is your Roubaix?


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Master Cylinder said:


> Armadillo,
> 
> What size is your Roubaix?


It's a 58.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Trigger007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this might be a bit off topic what you're discussing but just want to hear your feedback. I am getting my 2007 Tarmac Pro with 105 group and Mavic Aksium wheels for $1800 out of door. Is that a fair price? If not, how much do you think I should pay for it?
> Thanks,
> E



My boss got the same bike LAST YEAR for $1500 at a LBS. FYI
Makes them deal on it with you:thumbsup:


----------



## patalawi (Mar 26, 2008)

So after reading all that Armadillo (and going through the same roubaix vs tarmac conundrum as yourself, although now firmly leaning to the Tarmac!) I'm curious to know how the story ended? (happily no doubt!)


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

patalawi said:


> So after reading all that Armadillo (and going through the same roubaix vs tarmac conundrum as yourself, although now firmly leaning to the Tarmac!) I'm curious to know how the story ended? (happily no doubt!)


Happily indeed on my Roubaix Expert.

I've got over 500 miles on the bike in the first 5 weeks. Love it. The Roubaix was an excellent choice for me. Definitely a tough decision as both bikes are fantastic. I wanted Sram and the Tarmac did not come with a compact Sram setup. So I would have had to go with Shimano if I wanted compact on the Tarmac and/or buy a new crankset for the sram.

It's definitely a tough decision as both bikes are fantastic. And both are comfortable to ride. The edge is to the Roubaix though. I rode 61.5 miles last Saturday, my longest ride in over a year and a half. I felt great getting off the bike. I was not beat up in the least. In fact the next day I went out and ran 10 miles. I had a fantastic run.

One of the great things I learned in the process of my bike shopping and deciding between the Tarmac and the Roubaix is that Specialized makes excellent bikes. 

The Roubaix is not a comfort bike for old men. It's a fun and lively bike that can be enjoyed on your weekly group ride and get you through your next century, in style and comfort and speed. It's a quick bike, I'm riding faster today than I ever have before (I'm also fitter and that probably has the most to do with it.)

My final thought would be get the Roubaix. However if you race or just like going fast in your weekly group ride then the Tarmac is the bike for you.

Good luck to all who are choosing between the two.....in the end you really cannot go wrong with either. 

(let me expand on that final thought....I test rode a lot of bikes, Cannondale, Guru, Felt, Look, Bianchi, Kestrel and as I look back on the process I could have gone wrong with some of those bikes. That's a significant consideration when you're laying out some hard earned cash for a new bike. The bike you buy has to fit you, it has to be comfortable, you have to love it, or your just not going to ride it or be happy with it. Find the bike that is right for you.)


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2007)

Well said, armadillo!


----------

